
Ethiopia to launch its first-ever satellite in 2019 - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/11/17/ethiopia-set-to-launch-its-first-satellite-next-year/
======
new_guy
> "We explore the universe for the benefit of our people"

lol how about just trying to get food, running water and electricity to most
of them first?

